

If a company wants to sell their data, where would they go? - mgron

Say I have some valuable data that may be an interest to advertisers that would like to buy this info. How would I go about finding them?
======
gspyrou
Try <https://datamarket.azure.com/>

------
abhikshah
infochimps.com

